# Where would you go on vacation?



## bczoom

Mrs. Zoom and I have had it with staying home.  Time for a vacation.

Where would you go?  Mrs. Zoom and I were thinking of Dubai but not sure if we want to ride a plane for 18 hours.  We went to Hawaii and that 14 hour flight about kicked our butts.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I generally wouldn't want to go to any arab countries - that's just me.

Maybe Costa Rica or Panama - depending on their quarantine restrictions.


----------



## EastTexFrank

bczoom said:


> Mrs. Zoom and I have had it with staying home.  Time for a vacation.
> 
> Where would you go?  Mrs. Zoom and I were thinking of Dubai but not sure if we want to ride a plane for 18 hours.  We went to Hawaii and that 14 hour flight about kicked our butts.



My son has been stuck in Dubai since the end of January because of Covid-19.  He is a consultant for Dubai petroleum and right now is working a 21/10 rotation only every time he comes off the platform he is supposed to isolate for the 10 days off, if he leaves the country he has to isolate for 2 weeks on re-entry and if he returns to the UK he has to isolate for 2 weeks there so basically he can't leave the country.  They are taking this Covid stuff very seriously.  He says it doesn't matter much because on his time off he has to wear a mask everywhere when outside of his hotel room and the temperature is around 105° in the shade with 85% humidity so now is not the time to go unless you want to spend all your time indoors in air conditioned comfort.  According to him it is an interesting place though under "normal" circumstances.  

I don't make long flights anymore.  About 10 hours is my absolute maximum and that's from Dallas to Aberdeen, Scotland and I haven't made that for a couple of years and may not make it again.  It used to be that I could just about comfortably fly for 4 hours in Coach, any longer that that and I flew Business.  On really long flights my wife and I used to break it up into 2 legs with a 3 or 4 day break somewhere along the way.  It helped.  

When I worked for a living, I spent a lot of time flying and, to be honest,  the magic wore off and there are not many places in this world that I want to see or visit anymore.  We do most of our traveling now in the USA either by motorhome or car.  That's more our pace these days.


----------



## m1west

I am very interested in archeology and planned to travel after retirement in a few years, unless things change around the world between now and then, those plans are canceled.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I have to post a correction.  That 10 hour flight to Aberdeen is actually 10 hours to London , a couple of hours layover and 1-1/2 hours to Aberdeen.


----------



## FrancSevin

Just about an hour and a half out of Miami is Barbados. Also grand Bahama Island and the Grenadines.
Fly into St Vincent,,,;Rent a sailboat, run down to Mayreau or Union Island, Tobago cays, even Palm Island just off Granada.
*Tobago Cays - Wikipedia*

*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Tobago*_Cays



Overview
Geology
Coral reefs and seagrass beds
Flora
Fauna
History
Issues and threats
Current management






The Tobago Cays are an archipelago located in the Southern Grenadines of Saint Vincent and the Grenadines comprising five small islands and extensive coral reefs. The cays - Petit Rameau, Petit Bateau, Baradal, Petit Tabac and Jamesby - are a popular tourism destination. 
The Tobago Cays are now the key element of the Tobago Cays Marine Park run and owned by the Saint Vincent and the Grenadinesgovernment. The marine park consists of a 1,400-acre (5.7 km ) sand-botto…
New content will be added above the current area of focus upon selection



Unspoiled, no cruise lines, good Island people.


----------



## EastTexFrank

m1west said:


> I am very interested in archeology and planned to travel after retirement in a few years, unless things change around the world between now and then, those plans are canceled.



It's a pity that the world has become so screwed up and is now a very dangerous place.  I'm 73 years old and when I was younger and lived in the UK I could travel just about anywhere.  In fact, I took my wife backpacking in Greece and the Greek Islands with no problems and no worries.  It was wonderful but I'd hesitate to that today.  When we lived in London, Paris was a an hour flight away.  We used to go there for long weekends.  Not now!  It was the same with most countries in Europe.  Hop on a plane and in a couple of hours you were where you wanted to go.  You could wander around to your heart's content.  Again, not now!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Iceland or Australia those are the only 2 places on my bucket list


----------



## EastTexFrank

Snowtrac Nome said:


> Iceland or Australia those are the only 2 places on my bucket list



Never been to Iceland but been in Australia a couple of times.  I've been to Sydney in the east and Perth in the west but it's like the States, it's so freekin' big that your not going to see much in a couple of weeks.  I absolutely loved the place and, if I ever won the lottery, would love to go back for a 3 or 4 month expedition.  The other place that I'd love to visit down there is New Zealand.  The problem is that they are so far away.  Sydney is a 14 hour flight from Los Angeles.  I went on company business and on a flight that long we traveled first class but even so it's a long time to be cooped up and takes a couple of days to recover and get straightened out when you get there.  Great place and great people though.


----------



## bczoom

FrancSevin said:


> Just about an hour and a half out of Miami is Barbados. Also grand Bahama Island and the Grenadines.
> Fly into St Vincent,,,;Rent a sailboat, run down to Mayreau or Union Island, Tobago cays, even Palm Island just off Granada.


Thanks for the heads-up on Tobago.  Wasn't familiar with them.

We had been looking at Barbados prior to this COVID thing.  Might have to give them another close look.

I do like Caribbean islands.  Our last visit was to the Cayman Islands.  Very nice place but I struggled with understanding some strong British accents and driving on the wrong side of the road kicked my butt for a few days.

Have been to the Bahamas. Really enjoyed the Atlantis Hotel.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Iceland is cool and worth a week long visit.  It's a little expensive but to me most places are.

You can get cheap flights from Seattle and Portland to Iceland on IcelandAir.  The last time I went to London I took IcelandAir.  They use the Keflavik airport as their hub and have some really good deals and promotions at time.

Word on the street is that no one wears masks in Iceland too.


----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> Thanks for the heads-up on Tobago. Wasn't familiar with them.
> 
> We had been looking at Barbados prior to this COVID thing. Might have to give them another close look.
> 
> I do like Caribbean islands. Our last visit was to the Cayman Islands. Very nice place but I struggled with understanding some strong British accents and driving on the wrong side of the road kicked my butt for a few days.
> 
> Have been to the Bahamas. Really enjoyed the Atlantis Hotel.



To get to St. Vincent you must use a STOL so Barbados is likely a transfer point from the Commercial jet.

Tobago Keys have Union Island, Palm Island which have modern hotels and full stores. Mayreau has about 450 delightful people and is not a big tourist pit stop. Pretty much unspoiled by modernity. At 4:00 the main generator starts up so that the one bar can cool it's beer.

The society is very tight. One cannot immigrate to Mayreau.

We last visited in the '90's. Only the smaller cruise ships could use the port. There is like only one road on the island and when we were there only about 10 automobiles. Lots of small cc bikes.

The reefs off of Union Island are unspoiled. Miles of them at 4 to 5 fathoms deep. Wonderful for snorkeling. We rented a 53' sloop for the week. Took my parents in their 80's. Spent most of it anchored just off the reef

Delightful.

To the north, about 20 miles, is Mesquite with it's population of celebrities. It also is very primitive but does have modern hotels and shops.


----------



## Doc

Buy a boat and go to the nearest nice waterway.   Get a cruiser and you can sleep onboard and stay on it for a week.  And use it throughout the summer months.   Best getaway for social distancing I can think of.   But I will not fly anywhere for the foreseeable future.   We do have a trip booked for next Feb with insurance so we can get a refund if we do not feel things are not better by then.


----------



## bczoom

I'm pretty damn close to the Ohio river.  My problem is I have a "rule" that I won't own "toys" (think ATV's, UTV's, snowmobiles, boats...) unless I can use it out of my back yard.  I've had boats in the past and if you don't have a place on the water, they just don't get used.


----------



## pixie

You could probably rent a boat....for less $ than a loong plane ride.


----------



## jimbo

bczoom said:


> Mrs. Zoom and I have had it with staying home.  Time for a vacation.
> 
> Where would you go?  Mrs. Zoom and I were thinking of Dubai but not sure if we want to ride a plane for 18 hours.  We went to Hawaii and that 14 hour flight about kicked our butts.



After years of travel over the world I've concluded there is no need to travel out of the country to find something interesting.  Within the US.  Columbia River George.  Spectacular views and plenty of interesting side trips.

Anything Virginia. Somewhere Virginia has it all.  Richmond for History.  Blue Ridge Parkway for scenery and wildlife.  Fabulous beaches.  Even DC and Georgetown are interesting.  Arlington Cemetery should be a required trip for all graduating students.

Colorado with 54 fourteeners and hundreds of  tweeners is spectacular. I took an 8,000 mile camping trip through the San Louis Valley.  Best trip of my life. 
Just my opinion.  Every  state has something.


----------



## EastTexFrank

jimbo said:


> After years of travel over the world I've concluded there is no need to travel out of the country to find something interesting.



That's the point we're at in our lives.


----------



## Doc

You are right about boating, and I should have mentioned ...to fully enjoy boating you need a river lot or even better a cabin on the river or lake.  Or you can rent a spot on the water annually.  Near me they rent for 1500 per season which included electric and water and a boat dock for your boat.   Some places will also store your boat for you, take it out and put it in for you etc etc.  Cost goes up accordingly.  But like you said to enjoy boating you need a place on the water otherwise the boat is not used much.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I think I'd just as soon drop some acid and stay home.

I'm sure it would be just as weird as traveling, less dangerous, and a hell of a lot less expensive.


----------



## road squawker

The Colorado river/ lake Tahoe/Shasta are great with a rented pontoon


----------



## EastTexFrank

road squawker said:


> The Colorado river/ lake Tahoe/Shasta are great with a rented pontoon



That's not a pontoon, that's a freekin' house boat and yes they are nice.  I can't remember where we were, somewhere out west, but there were about a dozen of those things on the water.  They would all tie up together out in the middle of the lake at night and then it was party central.  There was some wild shit going on out there.


----------



## bczoom

pixie said:


> You could probably rent a boat....for less $ than a loong plane ride.


We chartered a boat for fishing last month.  The boat for 1/2 day was $750.


----------



## bczoom

Sort of settled.  Mrs Zoom and my daughter are going to Florida for a couple weeks.
My son and I are going to stay home and take care of a disabled family member and going to do some day trips.
First thing on our agenda... skydiving.


----------



## Doc

First you consider going to Dubai now Skydiving.   You Wildman!!!!!   Good luck!!!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

bczoom said:


> First thing on our agenda... skydiving.



Are you nuts!  You're going to jump out of a perfectly good aircraft ....


----------



## bczoom

Haven't checked yet but hoping they're open.
Another item is to go cart racing. (Those little, very fast go-carts)


----------



## bczoom

OK, wife and daughter in week 2 in Florida.
My son and I are skydiving tomorrow, gokarting on Thursday.
If you don't hear from me by Wednesday, the skydiving didn't go well.


----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> OK, wife and daughter in week 2 in Florida.
> My son and I are skydiving tomorrow, gokarting on Thursday.
> If you don't hear from me by Wednesday, the skydiving didn't go well.


 
Think of it as a once in a lifetime opportunity to learn how to fly.


----------



## Big Dog

Wellsboro is all I ever need!


----------



## bczoom

OK, we're back from skydiving.
All I can say is WOW, THAT WAS AWESOME!!!
We arrived early and were their first trip for the day.  They were ready for us so we got a good jump (pun intended) on things.  
Training then strap up.  Meet up with the jump masters then load onto the plane.
We were packed like sardines in the plane and it was hot.  _This was the worst part of the day_.
Once the lights came on, the door was opened and things happened fast.  My son was the first out, followed by his friend then me.  I'd say all 3 of us were gone within a minute.  
We jumped from 13,500' with a free-fall for 8000' then chutes open at 5500' for the slow ride down.
Some tumbling as you free-fall then you're in control.  You're really hauling ass when free-falling but it wasn't difficult to see (using goggles) and wasn't at all hard to breath.
I could tell when he pulled the cord to open the chute.  I was expecting a terrible jolt but it wasn't bad at all.  
Once the chute opened, he let me control it for awhile, turning left, right, loops...  I did it for a minute then told him I'd prefer he drive so I can just enjoy the experience and view (basically, as a passenger).
The landing was incredibly smooth.  He comes down on his feet, me on my butt.  It was no harder of a landing than falling off a sled in the snow.

Yes, I'd definitely do it again.


----------



## bczoom

Trying to load some pics but it's not working.  Will try later.


----------



## Doc

Ahh   are you still shaking all over from the jump?


----------



## bczoom

Shaking from nerves?  The scariest part was signing the paperwork that says you're basically signing your life away.


----------



## Doc

bczoom said:


> Shaking from nerves?  The scariest part was signing the paperwork that says you're basically signing your life away.


Yeah, I remember that feeling when we went white water rafting on the New River in WV.   Made you wonder WTH you were getting into.  Signing for the 2nd trip was much easier less stressful.   

Hoping for pics of your adventure soon.


----------



## bczoom

A few pics.
I'm the old guy in green (and strapped to the gold parachute).
My son is in the pinkish suit, his friend in the yellow.


----------



## bczoom

One more pic.  This one was taken just after leaving the plane to give an idea of altitude.


----------



## bczoom

OK, after a day of rest after skydiving, my son and I went go-carting yesterday.

Go-carts are hard. Thought I was doing OK but passed by 3, including my son (who won the race).
There's a knowledge and strategy that needs learned IMHO.
My son did it on pure adrenaline and won.
It's not like other things where you're tossed in and do well.

Each race is about 10 minutes. After one race, I definitely needed a break as it's both physically and mentally demanding.

Here's a video (not mine) of a race on the track and the carts we used. If you watch it from the 30-second mark for about a minute or 2, you'll get an idea.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsPlkxZ87JU[/ame]


----------



## FrancSevin

I took off today to prepare. We are going to the boat on Lake Stockton to enjoy a three day week end "vacation."

It seems  the customer cannot get more Face Masks so those lines are shut down. The medical line is all that is running.  The Two teenage grand-daughters are in Florida. The grandson is 15 and has marching band practice. We will unlock his computer access to 24 hours.

He's a gamer who doesn't like the outdoors.

Sooooooooooooo;;;;

Cathy and I are taking advantage of the lull to enjoy a mini honeymoon, without kids, on the lake.  My only work will be to finish the small deck on the tiny house, and assemble the fire pit.  Pour some drinks and watch the waves hit the beach.


Yeah, when you are a small business owner, THAT is considered, a vacation.


----------



## olivegirl

I have had a dream since childhood to go to Australia, but I don't know when that dream can come true. I really want to visit Sydney and get to know Australian nature. But it will probably not be soon because the coronavirus cancels all plans. The situation in the world is very unstable, so I can't plan a trip to Australia now. But I hope that soon everything will be better and I will be able to realize my dream.


----------



## Lenny

olivegirl said:


> I have had a dream since childhood to go to Australia, but I don't know when that dream can come true. I really want to visit Sydney and get to know Australian nature. But it will probably not be soon because the coronavirus cancels all plans. The situation in the world is very unstable, so I can't plan a trip to Australia now. But I hope that soon everything will be better and I will be able to realize my dream.


Good plan!!  I partied with Australians and New Zealanders in the Navy.   They're fun people.


----------



## jimbo

JanForsy said:


> I've always dreamed about visiting New York City. Living in Europe makes things more complicated for me, but I will do everything possible to make my dream come true.
> After finding this article(MOD NOTE - Link Removed)  I made it my leading destination for my honeymoon trip. My husband and I are getting married in 6 months , so hopefully, we'll be able to make our dream come true ! Can you recommend some places worth visiting in NYC?


IMO there is nothing in NYC worth visiting.


----------



## EastTexFrank

jimbo said:


> IMO there is nothing in NYC worth visiting.



I think that there are probably lots of things in NYC worth visiting but I have never been and have no intentions of going. 

My grand daughter has been several times and says it is definitely not as you imagine or as they portray it.  She said that the place is dirty with trash stacked up in alleys full of rats.  She also said that the whole place smells like wet boiled cabbage.  I have no idea what that means but it doesn't sound very pleasant.


----------



## FrancSevin

jimbo said:


> IMO there is nothing in NYC worth visiting.





EastTexFrank said:


> I think that there are probably lots of things in NYC worth visiting but I have never been and have no intentions of going.
> 
> My grand daughter has been several times and says it is definitely not as you imagine or as they portray it.  She said that the place is dirty with trash stacked up in alleys full of rats.  She also said that the whole place smells like wet boiled cabbage.  I have no idea what that means but it doesn't sound very pleasant.



I have endured NY City several times for sales calls and packaging machinery show & conventions.  Never came to like the town.

Once many ears ago, my wife nd I took our son and his cousin on a trip up the east coast from Philadelphia to Maine.  It included Washington DC , Boston, Lexington/Concord and many revolutionary sites.

As we came out of the Tunnel into New York, there was a sign that said *Up Town*, and one that said *Down Town*.  Me, I was looking for the one that said *Out-a-Town.*


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The closest to NYC I've been was flying in to Newark on a connection flight to Charleston SC with a 2 hr layover. Never left the airport. Saw the statue of liberty from the air before landing.


----------



## jimbo

EastTexFrank said:


> I think that there are probably lots of things in NYC worth visiting but I have never been and have no intentions of going.
> 
> My grand daughter has been several times and says it is definitely not as you imagine or as they portray it.  She said that the place is dirty with trash stacked up in alleys full of rats.  She also said that the whole place smells like wet boiled cabbage.  I have no idea what that means but it doesn't sound very pleasant.


I believe your grand daughter is correct.

She forgot to mention the street crime.


----------



## sanjidasan

I would recommend Austria . Beautiful landscapes and very beautiful architecture. Hospitable people and delicious food - what could be better for a holiday. Especially if it's a winter vacation in the Alps. I went to the Alps with a friend this year. We bought train tickets and went to the mountains. Believe me, this is something amazing. The landscapes outside the windows changed as if in a fairy tale. I think this is the best place for an active and interesting Christmas holiday with friends or family.


----------



## echo

La Push, WA


----------



## jillcrate

If anywhere I would goto Florida... (Miami)


----------



## Ironman

jillcrate said:


> If anywhere I would goto Florida... (Miami)


I would like to go there and get a Cuban sandwich. Bucket list thing… Maybe try a little toot while I’m down there.


----------



## bczoom

Was in Miami a couple years back.  Most of the place was a dump and we were happy to get out of there.
We have a condo in FL and we go from time-to-time. Mrs Zoom & the kids are heading there after Christmas.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

I'd be happy to just vacation in the mountains of NC by myself and turn the phone off. Sooner or later, it's going to happen.


----------



## echo

Anywhere but Thule Greenland.


----------



## FrancSevin

I would love to do the charter sailboat thing again in the Windwards.

But this year will be spent pounding nails at Hippie Ridge.


----------



## Lenny

I've been to 43 states.  I'd like to finish that up with the remaining New England states I need to see and then Alaska would be my last one.


----------



## Ironman

Cuba has always been #1 on my bucket list. Fly out of Cancun. No stamps on the passport and they take dollars. Or, change to pesos before you fly out of Cancun. Not sure how it is now - most countries require fully vaxed papers now from what I hear. I’ll never have that document


----------



## Frog-talk

Florida.


----------



## vanguard86

Switzerland and Japan.


----------

